
UN to pursue further inquiry into death of Dag Hammarskjöld - kafkaesq
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/dec/03/un-to-pursue-further-inquiry-into-death-of-dag-hammarskjold
======
anigbrowl
Numerous countries that were part of the 'western' bloc are turning fascist,
Russia is developing a taste for military adventurism, and China is testing
the international consensus over the extent of its maritime territory.

Now we're told it's vital that we come together to investigate a 55 year old
unsolved mystery in an undeveloped country (not that it matters less because
it took place there, but the chances of finding any meaningful forensic
information after so long are virtually nil).

Ban Ki Moon has been a terrible disappointment as UN secretary general. No
doubt he's a competent administrator and his heart is in the right place, but
he has shown little or no moral leadership and under his tenure the UN's
relevance has taken a nosedive. It's a bit late in the day - Moon's term of
office expires at the end of this month - to reopen old cases that have
symbolic value for the world order. One thing is for sure: nobody is likely to
make an attempt on the life of Ban Ki Moon because he's studiously avoided
pissing anyone off. So the post-war liberal consensus dies, not with a bang
but with a whimpered echo of a previous nadir.

